# almost there



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

Currently, I'm sitting in my living room eating almonds and typing away with a slight feeling reticence about my relaying, at the present time, what is soon to follow; however, I must admit that I would rather offer you recovery tools prematurely (i.e. before I am 100%) and err, than allow you to waste anymore time festering inactively in the abyss of this cunt/bitch/whore of a disorder/disease.

I contracted my beloved condition roughly 2 months ago after a period of prolonged stress/paranoia and the use of a little aerosol pesticide, and my life has been a living hell ever since. However, over the past few days I have made remarkable progress toward recovery using an extensive set of powerful tools. Generally speaking, it is safe to say that there are 2 types of stress - physical and psychological. Both take a toll on one's body and, when compounded for a sufficient duration of time, lead to an a array of diseases and disorders (especially cognitive/mental). Hence, a simple equation might look something like this:

physical stress + psychological stress = total stress

Now, as I said, too much total stress eventually manifests in the form of strange symptoms - depersonalization/derealization, cancer, and disease a, b, c....z. Be that as it may, the body has a remarkable ability to heal itself IF (HUGE IF) it receives the right materials AND (MASSIVE AND) expels the wrong, or bad, materials. We live in a polluted world - very fucking polluted. Living organisms are essentially sponges floating around in a toxic waste dump, soaking up man-made compounds everywhere they go - a real tragedy. Irrespective, if one can expel the bad stuff at a faster pace than she soaks it up, and can put the good stuff in its place, her body will heal itself with remarkable efficacy.

I have experienced this hell for the past two months and it has felt like a lifetime. My heart goes out to those who have been dealing with this for years. I almost gave up my PhD fellowship and career because of this shit but am finally pulling through. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. In short, I've been going to drastic measures to detox my body of harmful inorganic compounds and replacing them with whole, organic foods and essentials vitamins, minerals, and antioxidants. If you are interested in knowing more about my protocol, then reply to this post. If there is sufficient interest, I'll make another post delineating each and every step I've taken to this point.

Most, but not all, of what I've been doing has come from the following two books (which I highly recommend purchasing):

Detoxify or Die by Sherry A. Rogers M.D.

and

The UltraMind Solution by Mark Hyman M.D. (while it reads like a bad infomerical, it contains tons of great information).

I encouraged anyone beginning a detox program to consult an intelligent and trusted physician, ESPECIALLY if you have a history of drug use (healing crises can be a real bitch, and even dangerous). Not all of these guys are equal - obviously. For example, I saw a psychiatrist and he told me to stop taking vitamins and come back in two weeks. I had an MRI that came back normal and was blown off by my PCP (no longer my doc - bastard). Nonetheless, find a good doctor if you don't already have one.

Best of luck to everyone. Peace.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing what you did to get better.


----------



## matthen (Jul 28, 2009)

I am also interested.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not. I'm just in here because I like the funny little faces on the right. :mrgreen: Like this! Hahaha.. It's green!! It's _hilarious._


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

edit


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

edit


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Sorry I am only replying just now. Life is difficult. I just moved from KY to CA and it is a big transition (especially with DP). Although slow, I am seeing general improvements in memory and cognition; though my personality is still out of whack. I am exercising intensely everyday and I rarely experience fatigue. My peripheral neuropathy seems to be improving and I just feel better.

Like I said before, I owe my progress to the information contained in the books that I listed in my previous message. Last time I checked Amazon.com, you could get both books (used) for a combined total of 30 bucks or so (before shipping). There is just so much information that it would be very difficult to do it justice on here. If you can only afford one, I would recommend buying Detoxify or Die. However, the Ultramind Solution has a ton of great info about nutrition and tons of recovery stories from devastating illnesses (extremely encouraging).

In addition to the recommendations in the books, I have been using a chelating agent called Detoxamin (suppository), glutathione in a product call Xeneplex (suppository - glutathione is a tripeptide that breaks down in the stomach), a product called PCA-Rx (sublingual - also contains glutathione), and sublingual B12 tablets.

I hope this information helps. Again I apologize for not replying posthaste; but, I'm in the midst of an intimidating, uncertain transition. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. Hang in there. We can beat this.


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

You might also check out books by Linus Pauling and Abram Hoffer. I plan to do so very soon.


----------

